# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Measuring salt-Raising Amano Shrimp



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

What is the recommended measurement for salt/gallon to attain the correct salinity for raising Amanos?


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

What is the recommended measurement for salt/gallon to attain the correct salinity for raising Amanos?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

That is a good question. I also have one female carrying eggs for weeks now. Not too sure how long it takes for her to hatch them, but I have been adding sea salt in small increment every 2-3 days, in the hope of getting them ready. 

Paul


----------

